# Do you push your squeegee or pull it?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I've always pulled my squeegees and it just feels 'right' and natural to me. At the ISS conference this year in Atlantic City I was told to try pushing the squeegee, which I tried but never got comfortable with.
Do you push or do you pull? Why? Thoughts? Benefits of either?


----------



## airraidapparel (Jul 6, 2007)

Definitely pull. At least, that's what I learned. I'm pretty sure that they're designed to be pulled. Just my $.02


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Either is correct, so it's down to personal preference. I think I've heard there are fatigue benefits to pushing though.

For me, it depends on what I'm printing, but with a bias toward pull. If I'm printing on contact (on a table) then I pull *and* push (if you're doing multiple passes, it is most efficient to do both - back and forth, economy of movement). If I'm printing on a carousel I pull (since it often only takes one anyway).


----------



## lookatmeshirts (Oct 26, 2007)

personally i pull a a light flood (just enough to cover) then push the squeegee w/out breaking contact (sometimes then breaking contact and pushing the rest of the ink at the bottom back up)...

i've heard there are squeegees manufactured specifically for pushing vs. pulling....anybody know anything about this?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

lookatmeshirts said:


> personally i pull a a light flood (just enough to cover) then push the squeegee w/out breaking contact (sometimes then breaking contact and pushing the rest of the ink at the bottom back up)...
> 
> i've heard there are squeegees manufactured specifically for pushing vs. pulling....anybody know anything about this?


I'm going to try your method. It might shave a few seconds off my printing time per shirt.


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

lookatmeshirts said:


> i've heard there are squeegees manufactured specifically for pushing vs. pulling....anybody know anything about this?


Yep, Riley Hopkins endorses this one:
The "Flying Wing" Ergonomic Squeegee by Riley Hopkins

I pull, so i know nothing about the above linked squeegee.


----------



## lookatmeshirts (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the link marlo!


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

All our boys do both. On the subject of doing both that is detrimental to your art. It will add space on the top and bottom, definatly bad if you have tight registration. 
Also pushing provides a crisper cut on the ink because of the easier controlability of pressure.


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

I pull to print, push to flood. If needs be, pull again to leave a layer of ink over the image, using waterbased


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

I pull the flood stroke and push the print stroke.
I prefer to push, I feel I have more control of the angle and the pressure on the screen.

Bill m


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I used to pull the print stroke, but recently about 3 months ago changed to push print stroke. Pushing is a lot easier on the fingers!!!!


----------



## stylee (Feb 21, 2009)

you have to be a bit careful if you do both especially if you are doing with a lot of off contact. sometimes if you are doing a pull print then switch to a push print, you will notice a bit of a blur as the ink tends to settle more in the direction you are printing. I would stick to one or the other and go with that stroke for the entire run. But for me, I like to use a pull stroke with a dull edge squegee when printing white inks on dark garments, and use a sharp edge squeegee and a push stroke on light garments with darker inks. It really comes down to preference though. I think it would be wise to change it up though or youll get the carpal tunnel crap...believe me, it sucks.


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

I've also gone over to the push stroke for most things. It's much better for your wrists since you are using your weight and pushing from your shoulders if you do it right.

But I usually pull when printing water based inks or posters. For some reason, they don't take to the push stroke as well.


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

After reading what you guys have put I'm gonna have a crack at pushing to print!

Understand what ur saying though Stylee about the bluring, had problems with the before when trying to do both.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i do both pull and push but it depends one what im printing


----------



## coolkyle (Feb 9, 2008)

My problem with pushing a normal squeegee is that the downward force is on a bending blade rather than a compressing blade. The bend should be a result of compression, not direct side action on the blade. It's hard for me to get decent coverage with a push stroke without a fairly hard squeegee. There are Constant Force squeegees, which have a different blade shape and also a very small blade, which is reinforced by aluminum. They push pretty good but offer little control over ink deposit.


----------



## birdlegs (Feb 24, 2009)

It does not matter. As long as there is ink that covers the image area, you can either push or pull as long as the squeegee is of the right harness to push the ink through at a 45 degree angle. Screen tension is of a major factor. If you are transferring ink to your shirt, you want the screen to rebound as quickly as possible to eliminate dot gain. If the screen is flattened by your squeegee and you force the ink onto the substrate,, the ink will smear. Your dot is now a large dot and will blur with the next dot. Spot colors will not be affected as much but some crispness will be lost.


----------



## jmt079 (May 12, 2011)

When I started, I pulled. It seemed unnatural to me, and the pressure was inconsistent. I push both the flood and print strokes. Being in a position to situate my weight, hands, and arms just makes more sense to me. I also learned the hard way to always print in one direction with multiple passes.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

When I learned how to pring I was taught to pull. I tried pushing a couple of times but it felt uncomfortable. Then one day for some reason I started pushing and it felt right. I have noticed that my prints look much better than they used to.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I mainly push, but I will pull on Small pocket prints. I feel I get a better print.
If I'm doing a really simple 1 color job for larger designs I will push and then pull the next shirt. You just have to make sure you aren't creating ghosting around the edges of your design from using 2 different angles. If I don't have to flood between strokes I'll do this because the ink is already in the right spot for the next shirt.

So basically I prefer a Push Stroke. Feels better on the body. I have heard with a very tight mesh a pull stroke is almost as effortless. I have static frames and no way to track my newtons so I'm sure I haven't used any "tight" screens yet.


----------



## JM Vega (Feb 3, 2010)

A pro demonstrated a step-into-the push technique at an ISS show. It was a good thing because it seems plenty of industry veterans who _pull_ have Popeye forearms and carpal tunnel in their wrists.

To do this, standing at your press, rest your weight on 1 leg.
At the same time, with straight arms (no weird bends on delicate joints), you *step into the push*.

Yeah, you still pull the ink to flood it, but that requires less force.

Added bonus, if you need it: less fatigue so you can finish that big job without deep pain.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

coolkyle said:


> My problem with pushing a normal squeegee is that the downward force is on a bending blade rather than a compressing blade. The bend should be a result of compression, not direct side action on the blade. It's hard for me to get decent coverage with a push stroke without a fairly hard squeegee. There are Constant Force squeegees, which have a different blade shape and also a very small blade, which is reinforced by aluminum. They push pretty good but offer little control over ink deposit.


Not sure how you're pushing, but generally with a push stroke, you're printing with the bottom face of the squeegee, not the side like you do with a pull stroke. Too soft a squeegee can still cause it to want to bend, but a 70/90/70 won't.
Here's a diagram, pushing in the direction of the arrow:


----------



## jmihlan32 (Aug 20, 2014)

I push when i print tees that need no flashing and pull on prints that need flashing. To prevent any wrist injury's from pulling, strengthen your upper body and your core! You'll thank me in the future.


----------

